# Dirt Showdown Splitscreen



## XxmArKxX88 (17. März 2013)

Hey
Wollte mal fragen ib es einen weg gibt an einem pc mit 2 tastaturen zu spielen?
Hatte es probiert aber der hat beide immer als eine im spiel erkannt.

Danke


----------



## Olstyle (23. März 2013)

Windows unterscheidet nicht von welcher Maus/Tastatur eine Standardeingabe kommt. Deswegen sind zwei Tastaturen die was unterschiedliches tun nicht möglich.
Theoretisch möglich wäre ein Spieler auf WASD und einer auf den Pfeiltasten. Das wahrscheinlich auch verteilt auf zwei Tastaturen.


----------

